# Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

*Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Moin liebe Community,

meine Frau hat mich heute gefragt was ich mir so wünsche zum Geburtstag. Leider habe ich keine Idee, vielleicht einer von euch?

Vorschläge im Bereich Technik/Computer.


Ich wäre euch für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## addicTix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Geld.

Damit kannste dir dann die Technik kaufen


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Eigentlich ist dein Computer ja Up-To-Date wenn deine Signatur stimmt. Eine neue SSD wäre aber nicht schlecht, ne Crucial MX100 mit 512GB wäre doch was?


----------



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

Stimmt alles soweit. Aber wozu noch mehr Speicher. Laste den jetztigen kaum aus.


----------



## XGamer98 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Wie laut ist denn dein PC? ich hab zum geburtstag neue Gehäuselüfter bekommen^^ vllt auch was für dich? vllt brauchst du ne neue Tastatur oder Maus, Kopfhörer für unterwegs und ansonsten einfach Geld. Da Freut Frau sich, weil wenig Arbeit


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Wie kann man denn keine Idee haben,  was man sich als Geschenk wünscht?  

Wenn dir im Bereich Technik nichts einfällt,  wie wärs mit was anderem?


----------



## Psychopath (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

wenn keine idee vorhanden...
spart es euch..oder fahrt damit in den urlaub...


----------



## Lightshow_ (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Wie wäre es mit LEGO Technik.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Bei uns im Ort gibts einen Bierhändler mit Sorten aus überall in der Welt:

USA, Australien, Irland ...

Pro Flasche locker 3-5€. Da bekommst du doch einen tollen Geschenkkorb zusammen  .


----------



## wievieluhr (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB) in Wasserkühlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich


würde in nem Silent Case schon sinn machen


----------



## Erok (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Da keine Preis-Spanne angegeben ist, und in Deiner Sig auch nichts auf den Audio-Bereich des Computers verrät, aber die Kiste selbst doch sehr gut da steht, wäre evtl eine Investition in Kopfhörer und Soundkarte ein guter nächster Schritt ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## clarkathome (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Vielleicht wirklich in besseren Sound investieren?

M-Audio BX5 D2, EU Piano Lautsprecher Set: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Ich habe mal einen Tandem-Fallschirmsprung gemacht, hatte mir das zum 18. gewünscht, evtl. auch was für dich?


----------



## wievieluhr (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



clarkathome schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Tandem-Fallschirmsprung gemacht, hatte mir das zum 18. gewünscht, evtl. auch was für dich?


 
Jochen Schweizer hat ein Riesen angebot ..... vom Scharfschützen schießen bis zum Suborbitalflug 
Erlebnise Schenken ist eh das beste...


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Aqua Computer Airplex Gigant 1680/3360: Externe Radiatoren der Superlative - bis 1.079 Euro das wäre mal mein vorschlag^^


----------



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

Danke für die zahlreichen Ideen. Vielleicht werde ich mir ja tatsächlich ein Silentrechner zusammenbauen?! 
Sprich neue Gehäuselüfter und Grakalüfter!

Bin gerade im Urlaub 

Jochen Schweizer eher weniger, solche Aktionen ziehe ich dann meist im Urlaub durch.

Mit dem Sound kann ich nicht meckern, es reicht
Superlux Hd 681 mit einem Zalman Mic. Reicht vollkommen aus zum Zocken. Wobei dann der Sinn eines Silentpc sich mir in Frage stellt?

Es gibt keine anderen Bereiche wobei man mich glücklich machen kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



aordecai schrieb:


> Es gibt keine anderen Bereiche wobei man mich glücklich machen kann.


 Dürfte ich fragen wie alt du bist?


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dürfte ich fragen wie alt du bist?


 
24, also in dem Fall wohl bald 25  ----> Profil klicken


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



saphira33 schrieb:


> 24, also in dem Fall wohl bald 25  ----> Profil klicken


 Herrlich das immer andere Antworten müssen


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Monitor?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



<> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Monitor?


 Der war gut 
Hast du nichts was du dir wünschst @TE.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Ach das geht schon! Muss die Freundin nur etwas spendier freudiger sein. -> ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Und dazu gleich noch eine zweite AMD R9 290 PCS+ damit es ordentlich flutscht! Ob dann das NT noch ausreicht?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Wenn du nicht weißt, was du dir wünschst, dann brauchst du es nicht!

Tu dir keinen Zwang an und "wünsch" dir irgendetwas von deiner Frau, was du gar nicht wirklich haben willst.
Spar dir(ihr) das Geld und fahrt lieber in den Urlaub oder so.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



<> schrieb:


> Ach das geht schon! Muss die Freundin nur etwas spendier freudiger sein. -> ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Und dazu gleich noch eine zweite AMD R9 290 PCS+ damit es ordentlich flutscht! Ob dann das NT noch ausreicht?


 
Die Frage ist nur, wieviel Geld der TE zum Birthday bekommt  Aber ein neues NT wird auch fällig


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



> Die Frage ist nur, wieviel Geld der TE zum Birthday bekommt


Zum Schluss reicht´s nur für nen Kasten Bier, und wir schlagen hier Gott und die Welt vor.  



> Aber ein neues NT wird auch fällig


Das erinnert mich an was...  
Naja bis Haswell-E kommt, wird mein altes Cougar GX800 schon noch überleben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



<> schrieb:


> Zum Schluss reicht´s nur für nen Kasten Bier, und wir schlagen hier Gott und die Welt vor.


Könnte passieren.Prost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<> schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an was...
> Naja bis Haswell-E kommt, wird mein altes Cougar GX800 schon noch überleben.


Das wird es bestimmt


----------



## debalz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



aordecai schrieb:


> Mit dem Sound kann ich nicht meckern, es reicht
> Superlux Hd 681 mit einem Zalman Mic. Reicht vollkommen aus zum Zocken.



ähm naja - da gibts schon bessere Sachen mit denen auch zocken erheblich mehr Spaß machen kann - die Geräusche und Soundtracks von Spielen sind teilweise sehr gut produziert und Gegnerortung wird bei besserem Equipment auch einfacher...


----------



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

Solange mir das Superlux ausreicht...wozu mehr? 
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr erst Inear Kopfhörer anfertigen lassen und das war ein sehr teurer Spaß, ich denke Soundtechnisch, egal auf welcher Seite, bin ich gut bedient.
Genau ich werde 25. 
Wirklich Wünsche habe ich nicht. Geld ist mir zu unpersönlich, dass weiß auch mein Bekanntenkreis einschliesslich Frau. Im Urlaub bin ich und mache gerade ne Siesta mit der Tochter. 
Neuer Monitor? Interessante Idee wieder, doch habe keine Lust das wieder für mich soviel Geld auf den Tisch gelegt wird. Ich denke Schmerzgrenze, sowie ich meine Frau kenne, liegt bei 200 -250€. 
So wenn man das liesst, sollte ich wunschlos glücklich sein, bin ich auch, bloß ich steh ja so auf Technik und so ein Krimskrams. 
Auf Teufel komm raus will ich nichts haben. Deswegen der Ideenthread


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



> Solange mir das Superlux ausreicht...wozu mehr?


Hängt das Superlux an einer Soundkarte? 



> Neuer Monitor? Interessante Idee wieder, doch habe keine Lust das wieder  für mich soviel Geld auf den Tisch gelegt wird. Ich denke  Schmerzgrenze, sowie ich meine Frau kenne, liegt bei 200 -250€.


Dafür lässt sich was ordentliches finden!  
40€ Zuzahlung deinerseits: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, oder eben ein Gerät mit IPS/VA Panel. -> Der Eizo ist ganz neu. Warte nur noch auf die Testberichte: Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kommt halt auf deinen Schwerpunkt beim Gaming an. Spielst du vermehrt Shooter dann den Asus mit 144Hz, ansonsten evtl. den Eizo wenn die Testberichte gut sind.


----------



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B005JRIPG0?pc_redir=1405529138&robot_redir=1


Diesen besitze ich, ob sich ein Umstieg lohnt? Shooter eher weniger!


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Ich hätt Idee(n), was du dir von deiner Frau schenken lassen kannst. Aber ne, dann gibts hier Karten

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



aordecai schrieb:


> LG IPS235V 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) LED Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 5ms Reaktionszeit) mattschwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> Diesen besitze ich, ob sich ein Umstieg lohnt? Shooter eher weniger!


Nein, mit dem Monitor bist du noch eine ganze Weile gut dabei! 

Mhm, PC-Technisch fällt mir dann nur noch die Soundkarte ein. 



> Aber ne, dann gibts hier Karten


Echt jetzt?


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



<> schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?


Wär dann nicht jugendfrei, wegen Frau und so Aber du scheinst ja ein netter Mod zu sein, Pain. Hab ich zumindest gehört...

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



> Aber du scheinst ja ein netter Mod zu sein, Pain. Hab ich zumindest gehört...


Alles unbestätigte Gerüchte! 

@ TE
Da du eine relativ starke Grafikkarte hast, wäre evtl. ein Triple-Monitor Setup eine Option. 
Hast du schon einen Controller? Es soll ja angeblich ein paar Spiele geben, die man damit besser spielen kann als mit Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Mit was wird denn der i5-3570k auf Temp gehalten? Vielleicht würden sich ja da Investitionsmöglichkeiten auftun... Oder ein neues Mäuschen/Hackbrett

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Ein externes Datengrab für Backups ist mir noch eingefallen. 
Wenn´s keine Hardware sein soll, evtl. etwas Guthaben für Steam oder iTunes (sofern genutzt). 

Alternativ ein PCGH-Abo für 2 Jahre oder ein paar der Sonderhefte. -> Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl -> Edition


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



<> schrieb:


> Wenn´s keine Hardware sein soll, evtl. etwas Guthaben für Steam


Genau, aktuelle Games sind immer recht preisintensiv. Vielleicht reizt dich ja da etwas...

Gruß


----------



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alles unbestätigte Gerüchte!
> 
> @ TE
> Da du eine relativ starke Grafikkarte hast, wäre evtl. ein Triple-Monitor Setup eine Option.
> Hast du schon einen Controller? Es soll ja angeblich ein paar Spiele geben, die man damit besser spielen kann als mit Maus und Tastatur.



Xbox 360 Controller




facehugger schrieb:


> Mit was wird denn der i5-3570k auf Temp gehalten? Vielleicht würden sich ja da Investitionsmöglichkeiten auftun... Oder ein neues Mäuschen/Hackbrett
> 
> Gruß



Alpenfön Brocken mit Silent Wing 2
Razer Deathadder Black Series
Steelseries 6gv2



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein externes Datengrab für Backups ist mir noch eingefallen.
> Wenn´s keine Hardware sein soll, evtl. etwas Guthaben für Steam oder iTunes (sofern genutzt).
> 
> Alternativ ein PCGH-Abo für 2 Jahre oder ein paar der Sonderhefte. -> Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl -> Edition





facehugger schrieb:


> Genau, aktuelle Games sind immer recht preisintensiv. Vielleicht reizt dich ja da etwas...
> 
> Gruß



Eigentlich bin ich immer bereit viel Geld auszugeben egal für was, doch bei Spielen warte ich immer, bis es einen angemessenen Preia hat. Aber aktuell gibt es nichts, ausser Divinity: Original Sin. Doch nach dem Urlaub habe ich noch so einige Spiele zum durchspielen...Achtung Witz: DayZ zum Beispiel xD


----------



## aordecai (24. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht schicke ich die Seagate in Rente und hole mir die Crucial 512Gb? Auf der Seagate ist Zeug von vor 6 Jahren bis heute und es sind gerade mal 200Gb belegt.....
Interessanter Gedanke.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



> Vielleicht schicke ich die Seagate in Rente und hole mir die Crucial  512Gb? Auf der Seagate ist Zeug von vor 6 Jahren bis heute und es sind  gerade mal 200Gb belegt.....
> Interessanter Gedanke.


Wie groß ist denn deine OCZ Vertex 3? Alternativ kannst du sie ja gegen die neue Samsung SSD 850 Pro austauschen. -> Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7KE256BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hast du eigentlich eine Lüftersteuerung in deinem PC? So was hier wäre doch ein nettes Spielzeug! -> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller


----------



## aordecai (26. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn deine OCZ Vertex 3? Alternativ kannst du sie ja gegen die neue Samsung SSD 850 Pro austauschen. -> Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7KE256BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hast du eigentlich eine Lüftersteuerung in deinem PC? So was hier wäre doch ein nettes Spielzeug! -> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller



256gb ist die groß. Dazu evtl. noch eine und ich hab knapp 512gb SSD, somit könnte ich die Seagate rauswerfen, da sie den lautesten Teil im Rechner darstellt.
Auf der anderen Seite, ich spiele doch sowieso immer mit Headset. Schwer, schwer...

Nein habe keine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*



> 256gb ist die groß. Dazu evtl. noch eine und ich hab knapp 512gb SSD,  somit könnte ich die Seagate rauswerfen, da sie den lautesten Teil im  Rechner darstellt.


Das wäre auch eine Alternative. Gab es nicht letztens ein P/L Angebot mit einer Crucial 500GB SSD?  Irgendwo im Forum wurde das mal erwähnt.


----------



## Dee7734 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Was zum Geburtstag wünschen?*

Nur als Tipp, würde mit der SSD noch ein klein wenig warten.

habe letztes Jahr im Oktober oder November die Samsung 256GBpro für 91 Euro und 94 geschossen nachdem die Evos kamen und somit die kleine 60er ersetzt die jetzt im Hometheater PC steckt. Würde die kommenden Tage mal auf (Rausverkauf, Cybermonday, Restbestände) achten, denke nach dem die 850er jetzt draußen sind wird sichs vielleicht wiederholen und bin mit den Samsung SSDs sehr zufrieden im R0.


----------

